# dracula orchids from seeds



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

my girlfriend surprised me with a bag of seeds which she got from ebay, and so we set up some cups to grow a bunch of them.
they are supposed to be Dracula saulii (Peru), so im curious to see if thats true.
anyone has some temperature details on these? there is not much around about them but i guess they are from higher up in the mountains so would prefer temps in the lower 20ties.

after only 2 days they are already sprouting like crazy and we are curious to see how they develop.

heres a album with the current progress. i will keep you updated when i add some new pictures
https://goo.gl/photos/ZGsvadofdHNCeM6P7


----------



## AdeljeanHo (May 24, 2016)

Hi Kromar,

Orchid seeds are extremely small, they almost look like dust. They have to be sowed in special gel media inside of sterile flasks or bottles. It is not easy to grow orchids from seeds. 

I see the very large seeds that are sprouting, but I'm sorry to have to let you know that those are not orchids. 

Check this link out. There is a photo comparing the fraudulent and real orchid seeds: 

http://www.australianorchids.com.au...ce-orchid-seeds-fraud-con-orchid-seed-sellers

It will be interesting to see what they actually sold your girlfriend. 


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bighorn (May 12, 2016)

I was going to say the same thing. I have some bulbophyllum seeds that I bought from Amazon. They arrived in a tiny envelope from somewhere in Eastern Europe. They look like a spec of yellow dust. I have no clue how to germinate them. I did some research iand found that the process was very complicated. Not sure what to do with them.


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

arr thats not nice to hear and im sure my gf will be very sad to hear this maybe i get her a real monkey orchid to bring some of the joy back

we will do a refund request and file a fraud on the seller in this case, thanks for the infos about those seeds.

well now that we know its not orchcids, let the speculations begin what plants this could be


----------



## AdeljeanHo (May 24, 2016)

Kromar,

If you want Dracula spp. two places I can suggest is Andy's Orchids (I think they have about 11 species and hybrids available now). They are a us grower so no CITES to to get them. 

The other place is Ecuagenera (Ecuagenera.com) and is a massive grower of many species in Ecuador. They currently have a long list of Dracula available, including D. simia. Their prices are very reasonable. Since they are outside the US, ordering from them is limited to when they come to the US for Orchid shows. You place an order by their deadline and they deal with the CITES and bring it to the US at whatever event they are going too. If you live near that event you can just pick them up. If not they will ship them from that event to you and you pay the postage. They just had an order cutoff for Jul 6 for a July show in CA, but I think they will be back in the US in Oct/Sept.

I have gotten plants from Andy and Ecuagenera before and they are all doing great. 

I'm sure there are many other places you can get them or barter with other hobbyists.

Bighorn,

If you really want to sow the seeds, it isnt really as hard as it sounds. But it is a little involved and you will need some specialized equipment. One being some sort of box to reduce mold spore contamination. 

Your other option is to mail the seeds to an orchid flasker. Tey will sow them for you. Usually about $10 per flask. They go from germination flasks, then usually to intermediate flasks, then to final flasks until they are ready to be taken out. The process is usually over 1 year. But it's not as much fun since you don't see or have anything to do with the entire process. 

If you have the seeds and willing to spend some extra money, it may be fun experience to try, even if none of the flasks take.




Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

I see ads for orchid seeds on ebay still. The ad for monkey face orchid from a Chinese seller has, at the bottom, "little different due to monitor, thanks for your understanding!" ...apparently for understanding that they won't be sending you orchid seeds...

...And your seedlings appear to be dicots (so not even monocots much less orchids). They could likely use a little more soil from the looks of their roots...


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

so the unknown plants are happily growing outside on my balcony so far and started producing their first leaves.
bets are still open for what this might become


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

they are still growing and are certainly no orchids 
anyone has a clue what those could possibly be?


----------



## KP3 (Nov 15, 2015)

I don't see the past 2 photos. Anyone else?


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't see any pics.


----------



## Leuklover (Jul 18, 2016)

The pictures don't show up for me either.


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

KP3 said:


> I don't see the past 2 photos. Anyone else?





oldlady25715 said:


> I don't see any pics.





Leuklover said:


> The pictures don't show up for me either.


sorry, embedding pictures seems to be to much for google
you can find a link to a album in the first post, i dont want to continue posting pictures that do not work:/

i just noticed that when i open the image link in a new tab then i see them. can y ou check if this is also working for you?


----------



## laura0474 (Nov 5, 2013)

Still don't see the pictures.


----------



## AdeljeanHo (May 24, 2016)

kromar said:


> they are still growing and are certainly no orchids
> anyone has a clue what those could possibly be?


I can see the embedded photo in this post in tapatalk.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I had success . With Dm mopsus and D. Cordobae. Got em from Dan newman


----------



## Drteeth (Sep 17, 2016)

Dracula lotax is an good grower in vivariums as well.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

For Google Photos you have to click the picture then when it enlarges copy the link address then put it in the box after you click the insert image button










It's a really long link but it works. This looks like some sort of weed


----------



## rulzunivrs (Nov 15, 2014)

My Dracula lotax is constantly in flower in my 18x18x24. Really great little species.


----------



## carnzayne (Jan 3, 2017)

Did you ever figure out what you are growing?


----------

